# Let us have a census of people here currently in Seminary?



## Polanus1561 (Nov 15, 2017)

Anything you would like to share / pray for / wife and children coping well?


----------



## Timotheos (Nov 16, 2017)

I've started a PhD at Capital Seminary (PRTS was too far). I have 3 major concerns right now related family and ministry matters. I mean MAJOR. One of them is a 4th child due in Jan. (eldest will be 5 in Jan!). The other 2 I cannot say at the moment. But YIKES!


----------



## Gwallard (Dec 2, 2017)

I've just started my first year at Westminster Theological Seminary (East). I would appreciate prayer to guard the good deposit given to me, and to understand the basics more deeply. I have a tendency to rush on to the end, and I'm struggling with mysteries when I don't yet understand the premises below them well yet. I am certainly not the smartest person here, if you understand what I mean.

But praise God for me as well that he has been so gracious in our coming here. We are provided for in ways we would have never expected, and blessed in ways by others we can never repay. God has given me a wonderful wife, and her quality shines

Thank you for asking, John. Any prayer requests for us?
Timothy, I'll be praying for your fourth child. How you have been blessed by God!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BFG33 (Dec 3, 2017)

I am in the process of going back to Boyce College (I know it ain't seminary) but prayers for a smooth transition and for my internship at Highview Baptist Church.


----------

